# ECFE with King Kevin!



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Pensacola bay black drum! This fish weighed 51lbs. It was sight fished in 3ft of water andate King Kevin's Berkely Gulp! He is using it to make a skin mount since it is the largest one either of us has ever caught.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

DAGGUM! Awesome catch! Nice job Brant and especially King Kevin!!


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

nice fish


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice fish! Good to see he didn't get his shorts ruined by any bleach in the water!


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

NICE ONE!!!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats a stud!!!!!!!!!!!! Good catch.

Scott


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

NICE. I bet that thing looked like a nuclear sub in 3ft of water! :bowdown


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

That sir is a beast, nice job.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

wow!!!! that sucker is a beast! hes gonna look good on the wall! Kevin are you gonna do the mount?? either way, congrats. the only thing that woulda made it better is having "blackface" with the net in the pic! but i think you woulda needed a bigger net:letsdrink


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

Judging by that picture I would say King Kevin weighs about 60lbs himself!


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Brant ,Kevin,

Way to go! There's more proof those studly black drum lurk in the bay. It's amazing how big they get in the holes and hanging around pilings and structure. How old do you think that mammoth is?










This was caught right underneath the RR trestle... in that CAST NET!


----------



## stargazer (Oct 6, 2007)

> *ScullsMcNasty (8/13/2009)*wow!!!! that sucker is a beast! hes gonna look good on the wall! Kevin are you gonna do the mount?? either way, congrats. the only thing that woulda made it better is having "blackface" with the net in the pic! but i think you woulda needed a bigger net:letsdrink


Yes. I will do the mount myself. My little helper will be back in the spring!


----------



## stargazer (Oct 6, 2007)

> *todd in the bay (8/15/2009)*Brant ,Kevin,
> 
> Way to go! There's more proof those studly black drum lurk in the bay. It's amazing how big they get in the holes and hanging around pilings and structure. How old do you think that mammoth is?
> 
> ...


----------



## stargazer (Oct 6, 2007)

I will find out how old he is when i skin him and recover the otoliths(earbones). Ill send them off and have the fish aged and let you know.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Wow!! That there is a whopper!!!

:clap:clap


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Kevin, I get a "finders" fee for that fish!! Good job.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome fish Brant!!!!!!! I bet that was a fun fight.


----------



## redslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

awsome fish man!:bowdown


----------



## bottomfeeder (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow! Huge fish.nice work


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

You forgot to white out the truck. Now everyone knowsthe kingdrives a Chevrolet


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Bubba (8/19/2009)*You forgot to white out the truck. Now everyone knowsthe kingdrives a Chevrolet


haha Bob you crack me up!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

thats a hoss right there.. im targeting a fish that size around palofox pier


----------



## stargazer (Oct 6, 2007)

It was a blast! Brant and his dad were my guides. You can contact me about taxidermy work @ 623-3766, or I'm in the phone book under Kevin Glover.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Jeff if you really must know...We snatched itwith a huge treble hook right in its side just before the fish was about to lay eggs. We then harpooned it when it got close enough to the boat...there it layed dead as a bagof hammers! We had to be discrete about all this becausewe were fishing illegaly near the Navy base.On the way in we shot a porpoise with a 22 rifle, killed two Blue Herons, and filled the boatup juvi grouper at the 3mile.The little gags tast the best!You should try em! 

We will be going snapper fishing tomorrow! They bite best out of season!

Here is a good action pic of todays trip!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

You guys are dumb as hell...You should of used the harpoon on flipper not the .22...Geez:doh


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

I dont know man...last week Brant and me went on a flipper excursion. I have to say the 22 works pretty well. It took us about 2 hours to find a school but when we did we loaded up 3 in a matter of 30 minutes. The biggest one weighed 32.5737642lbs on the boga grips. It was one heck of a day. Heres what we saw when we first pulled up:



NOW THAT EXCITING!!!!!!



Anyways...looking forward to mine and Brant's next excursion...I think were going to pole around Escambia Bay in hopes of roping a humback whale....so long for now!



***(For those who can't tell....this is obviously a joke. No flippers were shot in the making of this post.)


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Gotta give you a thumbs up on those pics! Cant wait til our next Safari!










That's just peachy!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Why dont you do us a favor and come to the pier with your a little excursion and give us some HELP! Feel free to bust some sharks while you are there also..


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

No Brant...thank you! If it weren't for you I wouldn't have been able to experience those amazing creatures and capture such great photos for my album. See ya next time.....


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

We will be happy to make a few stops by the pier! Well Im getting kind of tired. Time for me to go catch some zzz.










Sweet Dreams!


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

> *Bay Pirate (8/20/2009)*that's one big Black drum......
> 
> So King Kevin aka Stargazer, I hear your a taxidermist, why not plug your business with some contact info?
> 
> ...


 Kevin is a Taxidermist, he does great work. Mountedmy last twodeer heads & a couple of Bass. Best mounts in the house. :clap


----------

